# San Diego RC



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any news? They are not on EE, done the old fashioned way.
Any updates would be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

JKL said:


> Any news? They are not on EE, done the old fashioned way.
> Any updates would be much appreciated!


Who received premiums for this field trial? Russ sent me one for this club's December trial which we weren't able to get to, but surely we would have remained on the mailing list? Yet we never received anything about this trial.

Huh.

Melanie

ps This is not aimed at Russ in any way, shape or form!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

FT Sec is Chris Willett.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

JKL said:


> FT Sec is Chris Willett.


Thanks. We know that.

The question was who received premiums for this trial?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Contact Chris and ask her...this trial was also listed on EE as a nonEE trial...have you ever been a field trial Secretary??? Historically clubs would save money on postage and mail out premiums to those who have entered that trial in the past 2 years. Have you run that trial in the past couple of years? Did you look on EE and see that it was listed? Also it is listed with AKC...as are all approved trials. Not sure why you want to know who received a copy of a premium????


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

I tried to contact some folks at the Niland trial by cell phone - but no answers anywhere!!! Maybe after dinner when everyone that is staying in town gets back to the Motel we'll get some info!

Tammy

Just received a phone call - DERBY 28 starters

1st & 2nd Series Combined-Double/Double Called back 26 dogs Combined 3rd & 4th Series - Single/Double. They have 7 dogs to run in the morning.

OPEN 70 + Starters - Finished the 1st series around dark:30. Source did not wait for call backs. 

AMATEUR 68 Starters - Finished the 1s series around 4:30. Source did not wait for call backs.

Since this is not an EE trial it's a little tough to give you the names of the dogs still in contention. I will try and let you know the number of dogs called back and hopefully we will be able to report the final results.

Maybe someone else will call!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

straightlines said:


> Contact Chris and ask her...this trial was also listed on EE as a nonEE trial...have you ever been a field trial Secretary??? Historically clubs would save money on postage and mail out premiums to those who have entered that trial in the past 2 years. Have you run that trial in the past couple of years? Did you look on EE and see that it was listed? Also it is listed with AKC...as are all approved trials. Not sure why you want to know who received a copy of a premium????


Straightlines, take a deep breath. It was just a simple question...really. 

Thanks Tammy for everything you've been able to post so far. Looks like you're doing double duty reporting this weekend.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Derby finished yesterday - while I don;t know which dogs placed, all I know are the handlers:

1st - Kiernan
2nd - Fruehling
3rd - Kirenan
4th - Fungsrud
RJ - Kiernan

Several Jams were also awarded.

As of tonight -

Qual will run their water marks in the morning.

Amateur- Have 5-7 dogs to run water blind in the morning.

Open-Called back 22 dogs for 4th Series. They will run tomorrow.


That's all I got! Have a great evening!

Tammy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Tammy Z said:


> *Amateur- Have 5-7 dogs to run water blind in the morning.*
> 
> *Open-Called back 22 dogs for 4th Series*. They will run tomorrow.
> 
> ...


:shock:..............

kg


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

I can only fill in some of the blanks. 

1st - Kiernan
2nd - Fruehling - Wood River's Cool Water (only dog Bill had entered)
3rd - Kiernan
4th - Fungsrud
RJ - Kiernan - Ecstasy's Fancy Pants - Yeah to my girl!

Not much sorry. Patti was in a hurry when I talked to her.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results (28 entered and 28 ran)

1st Chatanika's Highwater Haylee O-Thomas Wilkerson H.-Patti Kiernan
2nd Wood River's Coolwater O/H Bill Fruehling
3rd X-Stream's Timelless Tempting Tulip O-Randall MacMillan H-Patti Kiernan
4th Van's Flying Dutchman O-Jerry & Donna Vanderzanden H-Eric Fangsrudd
RJ Ecstacy's Fancy Pants O-Barbara and Roger Young H-Patti Kiernan

15 JAMS

Qualifying (18 entered and 17 ran)

1st Midnight Ryker O-Debi Langston & Pat Nicholls H-Pat Nicholls
2nd Mission Mtn Zoom Town Boogie H-Don Remien O-Robin Christensen
3rd Flashfire's Scarlett O'Hara SH O/H David Kirker
4th Fishtrap Isabella O/H Ray Bly
RJ Marauder's Top Flight O-Wayne Johnson H-Patti Kiernan

5 JAMS


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Pond won the Amateur with Xinga and qualified for the National Am.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Judy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

That Explains Everything! No Wonder I'm Not Getting Any Phone Calls.


Congratulations Judy, Zing And Patti!!!!​


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy Cow! Congrats Judy, Patti and Xinga!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amatuer Placements:

1st Candlewood Justin Time Xinga Judy Pond
2nd Chippewa Wilson Barbara Furlano
3rd Ottercreek's Gryphon Larry Baker
4th Cimarron River Tule Jim Askew
RJ Harney Hill Husky Gordon Powers

29 dogs went to the 4th series, Jams were too numerous to mention

All I have from the Open is a Jam to owner handled Waterdog's a Fine Mess. 

Florence


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Russ said:


> All I have from the Open is a Jam to owner handled Waterdog's a Fine Mess.
> 
> Florence


 is right. 

And another  to Gordon and his RJ in the Amateur.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO OLLIE!!

Congratulations to Russ & Florence.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Jim Askew and Tule on your Am 4th!


----------



## waggontail (Oct 10, 2007)

any open results? thanks


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st Justin Time Mr. Moto O-Scott Anderson H. Patti Kiernan
2nd Hidden Bay Primo Pic O-Chris Willet H-Don Remein
3rd Candlewood's Prize Fighter O/H Jim Harvie
4th Remingtons Duk Dawg O-Linda Johnson H-Don Remein
RJ Jazztime Last Chance V Pekisko O-Anna & Larry Calvert H-Larry

Do not have the JAMs


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have one Jam to announce! Marauders Aviator O/Wayne Johnston, H/Eric Fangsrud
Pilot is no longer a Q dog as of this trial!


----------

